# King Apples Rock 4 Juice!



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

A few hours ago, I picked most of the King Apples off the tree. There weren't very many due to DH's pruning... on the happy side, I decided to juice them due to the recommendations. Instead of using my steam juicer, I used my Omega Juicer. If I had an apple press, I would have used that.

Why do they rock? Tasty juice unsweetened, and I got 10oz from only one King Apple. Yes, these are big apples, got just under half gallon from just six apples!

With all our apple trees, another harvest like this, and there will be no way I will be able to put them up without an apple press!

We have King, Gravenstein, Liberty, Fuji, and a few other varieties that I will have to get identified.

I'll be putting up Liberty Apples next, but they will be excellent for pie filling and applesauce, etc... I'll also be dehydrating them.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

that is a lot of juice from one apple..........


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm going to be doing the same tonight, everyone has tons of apples they are giving me, I'll try dehydrating some too. Storing a bunch in the basement whole as well.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting how little info was on the net about King Apples. The flavor of the juice is excellent, doesn't need any other apple variety added. The juice is sweet and strong, not a mild juice.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Holy cow! That looks like about 4 or 5 of my apples!


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

lorichristie said:


> Interesting how little info was on the net about King Apples. The flavor of the juice is excellent, doesn't need any other apple variety added. The juice is sweet and strong, not a mild juice.


I agree. We have a King apple tree that has been around forever. I tried to look information up about the apples etc and had no luck. If you find any documentation on them and would be willing to share it would be much appreciated!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

There is some info on this wonderful apple tree at:

Home | Mr. Jacks Farm

He states this apple variety is thought to have originated in NJ, discovered by Jacob Wycoff, back in 1804. This wonderful variety doesn't require a pollinator!

King Apples are recommended for eating and for juice or cider.

I posted this thread to draw attention to an incredible variety that most of us should be growing, zone specific, of course.

Another of my favorites is the Liberty Apple. We have two of them, get fruit every year without fail. They are a good cooking apple, sauce, pies, etc. They are also disease resistant.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

Great info! We are zone 5 and the tree really flourishes. We had a late frost this year and lost most of harvest to that but the King is just overloaded. Interesting that it says that they ripen in September... My father in law regularly chides me for picking the apples until the first frost. It was his grandfather that planted the tree. I use the King apples for everything, pies, sauce, apple butter, etc. and get rave reviews. I agree that it is variety that deserves much more attention. Thanks again for the link!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Ours ripen in late Sept here. Yes, no matter what the weather throws at the King, it continues to thrive! I can also highly recommend Liberty Apples. These win against pests, weather conditions, even seem to hold the fruit tighter... Thanks for sharing what else you use them for. This year, all will go to juice. I'll try using them differently next year. I am making juice with the last of them today. I still have three apple trees to harvest, 2 Liberty and a Pink Lady. All of them make good pies, sauce, etc... I am done putting up the Fuji's. Kink Apples like cold Winters. Since the prediction is for a colder than avg Winter, wonder how that will effect our harvests next year...


----------

